# Shaky head lure



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

I have some shaky head jigs on the way but I'd take suggestions on what trailers I should use for them. I know none of my current soft plastics are buoyant and that's normally the kind you should use. I'd especially like tips on floating crawdad lures for shaky heads. If it makes a difference, the majority of my fishing is at the AEP ponds.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i love shakey head fishing it has become one of my top techniques, i always have one tied on. i feel the key to shakey head fishing is not over working the bait, just let it do its thing. i use venom shakey head jigs 1/8oz they have 3/0 hooks. i like using netbait or zoom finesse worms (green pumpkin). hope this helps


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

zoom finnese and trick worms are all i use for shakey heading. the trick worm is longer and tends to have a little more action. probably use it more than the finnese worm.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Roboworm straight tail worms. They are DA BOMB! Good for drop-shotting too.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Zoom Finesse Worm-4 3/4"-either green pumpkin or watermelon candy.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

If you are fishing Ohio Power, I would suggest flipping a jig with a chunk in the wood.

Regarding your shakey head question, you don't have to have a bouyant plastic. I catch the majority of my shakey head fish on non-floating plastics.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

X2 on the Zoom finesse and the roboworm. I also like the Strike King 3X finesse if you can find them.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm trying to learn a few new lures this year and the shaky head is one of them.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

You can use any plastic bait you want. If your using a bulky bait you will need to get heads with an extra wide gap hook for them.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I use Roboworms 75% of the time. Occasionally a Powerbait hand poured finesse worm and some of the Lake Fork worms are really good too. I can't wait to try out these Squirrel Tail worms I got this winter.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I've had surprisingly good success with Berkley Power Worms. Not your traditional straight tail shakey worm, but it will work wonders.


----------

